# Anyone have a youtube pipe channel?



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone have a channel on youtube that discusses pipe smoking? Im sure a lot of us would love to check it out if you do.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Requiem and Dubinthedam both have channels. I think dub's name is the same on youtube, and I believe requiem's is "requiem pipes" or something like that.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I have seen some of both of theirs. Good videos.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you so much. 
I would love to see more people from Puff joining Youtube. If it happens, let me know, please.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I joined but have yet to create a video. I only have a fairly cheap webcam and don't think it would make a quality video. If I ever get a decent video camera I'd love to start up a channel.

BTW- I love both Gustavo's and Pearce's videos and try not to miss one.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Is there a Link? I can't seem to find either of theirs.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's one: YouTube - OldTobyPodcast's Channel


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - dubinthedam's Channel
YouTube - RequiemPipes's Channel

Enjoy!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I joined but have yet to create a video. I only have a fairly cheap webcam and don't think it would make a quality video. If I ever get a decent video camera I'd love to start up a channel.
> 
> BTW- I love both Gustavo's and Pearce's videos and try not to miss one.


My webcam is a good piece of crap, John. Start with what you have and later you'll upgrade. I too need to get a video camera soon, not so much because of the image quality but because I would like to make some outdoors videos.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Requiem said:


> My webcam is a good piece of crap, John. Start with what you have and later you'll upgrade. I too need to get a video camera soon, not so much because of the image quality but because I would like to make some outdoors videos.


You've inspired me, Gustavo! Video to follow soon.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

:clap2::whoo:

Here's a few of the most popular Youtube pipe channels (but there's many, many more) :

YouTube - Milverton68's Channel
YouTube - NWPipeSmoker's Channel
YouTube - Flieger671's Channel
YouTube - 1968eric's Channel

and a collection of about 300 informative videos, especially gathered for pipe newbies:

YouTube - 4PipeNewbies's Channel


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, I have yet to see many of these, including Gustavo's. Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the channel lists guys!
Good links there, lots of info there... I'm a very visual type of learner, so they help alot.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Requiem said:


> :clap2::whoo:
> 
> Here's a few of the most popular Youtube pipe channels (but there's many, many more) :
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the links Gustavo! I'm going to look through these and try to perfect my technique.

You are a gentleman and a scholar! :clap2:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> You are a gentleman and a scholar! :clap2:


After watching many of his videos I agree his is both indeed!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> After watching many of his videos I agree his is both indeed!


At first I thought he was just trying to fool me with his nice suit and accent....

Turns out, he knows his stuff!


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Give PipeFriendCHS a try.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you so much, gents.

I strongly reccomend you take a look at 4PipeNewbies' playlists. There you'll find great "old" informative videos by many youtubers. The YT community, right now, is becoming more about interaction than about informative videos... there's only a certain number of "how to" possible videos and almost every tutorial topic has been previously discussed.

YouTube - 4PipeNewbies's Channel

For looking at tobaccos reviews, the best way is to use the Youtube search engine.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

pipemike said:


> Give PipeFriendCHS a try.


Him and VSLDavid are the best!


----------



## IrishRogue (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, Yep I have a channel. I am still a newbie but, I figured I could post what I am learning as I learn it. 

You Tube - PipeSmokeontheHudson

Apparently I can not post my hyperlink because I don't have 30 posts on the forum yet.

Cheers!


----------



## Hfdpipe (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm HFDPIPE on youtube, no vids, I have no means to upload stuff, but at some point would like to put some vids up and share some things.

Lookup OneManSmoke , he has some great vids , check out his recent Boswell , Jake Hackert roadtrip, great series


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

IrishRogue said:


> Hi, Yep I have a channel. I am still a newbie but, I figured I could post what I am learning as I learn it.
> 
> You Tube - PipeSmokeontheHudson
> 
> ...


Here you go:

YouTube - PipeSmokeontheHudson's Channel

Welcome to Puff!


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

I highly recommend NWPipeSmoker's channel.
His videos all seem to me to be the essential pipe smoker's experience - smoking, thinking, rambling. 
Watching those videos gives me a great feeling.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I had one, but I haven't done any videos in a long, long time. I think I deleted all my videos. I wasn't happy with just blogging about pipes like everyone else did, I wanted to have some type of shtick to draw more then just pipe smokers into my videos. I think I finally figured out how I wanted my pipe channel to be, just haven't implemented it yet. 

PipefriendCHS is excellent, though. As well as Dubinthedam.


----------



## IrishRogue (Nov 15, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Welcome to Puff!


Hi indigosmoke ...Thanks for the Welcome and the link!!

Cheers!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Requiem said:


> My webcam is a good piece of crap, John. Start with what you have and later you'll upgrade. I too need to get a video camera soon, not so much because of the image quality but because I would like to make some outdoors videos.


Well, I finally took the plunge. My channel and introductory video are up and running. If it is humanly possible that anyone would like to hear more of my musings and ramblings than they get on here (which is doubtful), check it out.

YouTube - indigosmoke1's Channel


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice video John! Didn't know you were actively collecting Peterson pipes. Very cool.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Also caught the video, and I was wondering what your favorite tobaccos are.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Just watched it, nice work John. :tu


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I appreciate it. I'm with Gustavo on this one. We need to get more Puffers on YouTube. Even if you don't want to make videos, you could at least join and post comments, etc.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

hawg said:


> Also caught the video, and I was wondering what your favorite tobaccos are.


I'll do a video on this and let you know when it's posted.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, I finally took the plunge. My channel and introductory video are up and running. If it is humanly possible that anyone would like to hear more of my musings and ramblings than they get on here (which is doubtful), check it out.
> 
> YouTube - indigosmoke1's Channel


Subscribed. Nice intro. :tu


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, I finally took the plunge. My channel and introductory video are up and running.


Great video!

You've inspired me to do one as well. I hope I did this correctly.

Preparing Tambolaka


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

fantastic video, very well done. I ve been really enjoying the pipe video's on Youtube and have always been interested in making my first vid but am just way to shy..


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Very cool channels and videos.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

These are great, keep it up!


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been on YT since the Summer. I can't claim to do the greatest vids but I enjoying being part of the YT community.

My name on YT is *SensicalPipe*


----------



## cort3079 (Feb 23, 2012)

The pipe community on YouTube has evolved and grown quite a bit since this thread was created. There are only so many tutorial type videos that can be made without being repetitive. I say this because that's how I knew the pipe community several years back. That's what drew me to it; the seeking out of information from people who have experience. Pipe tobacco reviews have remained popular due to the seemingly infinite variety of blends on the market today; this is another genre of videos that I enjoy. I make videos, but I am my own biggest critic, and still don't know why more than a few people would subscribe to me. For what it's worth, my YT channel name is cort3079. I have met (although not in person) some of the greatest friends I could ever imagine there. If you are on the fence about making videos, DO IT!!! Even if you think you have nothing to say. You will not regret it, and we would be happy to have you. Best regards, my brothers!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Since it's been several years since this was an active thread... 

Are there other guys here with their own YT channels??


Joe


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have watch a ton of those videos while learning the pipe. I believe Hilman (36 bones) has a channel. I've enjoyed the few videos I've seen from him.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, I have a channel. It's a great community. I am not a social person for various reasons. I do not like going out in public and to just to go out and eat is mentally excruciating for me. My wife pushed me to be more social beyond a internet forum. When I finally decided to make my own videos, the outpouring of support was overwhelming, to say the least. I'm getting more comfortable in front of the camera and the pressure of being in a room full of people has been removed. My wife is happy that I'm really starting to enjoy it and that's what matters the most for me. I was already subscribed to Courtney's channel (Much better than mine) and didn't put 2 and 2 together and Joe has a channel as well. He subbed me today. I plan on more videos this year. I also plan to talk about more stuff than just the weather. ound:

If you've thought about doing it all, I encourage you to at least post up an introductory video, just to try it. If a social regressive like me can do it, anyone can.

Here's a link to my channel, if you interested:
Skeletal Piper - YouTube


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Tom, you need to just start making youtube vids yourself. I know how much you love learning for the knowledge of these fine gents (and how could you not with great pipe resources like Dub, indigo, and some of the other "legends") but I also know for a fact that you have a great deal of pipe knowledge and insight that I think many members could benefit from. I mean, every time I come over to "The Chateaux" (for everyone else, Aquinas lives in a castle) for a pipe I am always amazed at the insightful editorial comments that you have for each blend. I mean, when you are not tricking me into smoking a BIG bowl of Tambo so you can laugh at me when the Vitamin N hits, you're a very insightful dude!!


----------

